# UK v's Irish Pension



## gilboy (8 Oct 2007)

I know similiar posts have been made in relation to claiming of 2 pensions but i am still a little unclear. My father in law is coming close to pension age. He has worked 20 years in the UK and approximately the same in Ireland. I checked out his UK pension of which he is entitled to 80% off. We then paid approx. 1200 pounds such that he will be entitled to a full UK pension. 

We are now in the process of determing whether he is eligible for an irish contributory pension. I am not very familiar with the irish pensions. My first question is - is is possible that they will get back to me and say he is entitled to 70% of the irish contributory pension, or is it the case here that if you don't qualify for the contributory you get the non-contributory.

In any case, would it be recommended that he goes ahead with the UK pension and the irish one or how do things work in this situation, i.e. does claiming one affect the other etc.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Rose (13 Oct 2007)

I dont know if this  answers your question or not but I get some pension from the U.K. and some from Ireland. I had no problem getting U.K. entitlement but I waited over two years for the Pensions board here in Ireland to sort out my entitlements, which isin't very much from either country as I was a stay at home mammy. I do know that none contributary pension is means tested. My advice would be to start chasing up Irish pension about two years before retirement age.
I would also like to know the answer to that question about the paying of tax on same,(back money) I reckon we should be exempt from tax after having to wait so long for it.


----------



## Swallows (14 Oct 2007)

For a man to qualify for a UK pension requires something like 42 years contributions, a woman used to be 39, so for your dad to only have to pay 1200 pounds sterling to qualify for a full UK pension after only 20 years seems quite low. But in any case those are the facts as described by you.He has another 20 years contributions here as well, so he puts in a claim for a contributary pension here too. It all gets sorted by combining the  two countries contributions together so he wont lose out as the Uk pension is less than the Irish one.There are  UK pension credits now that can be claimed to add to the UK pension so that everyone has a basic amount which used to be £105 a week but obviously things will have changed since I was there.A UK pension can also be topped up  here to the Irish equivelent which is €200 a week.Put the claim in for the pension here as well and it will get sorted because he has worked here for twenty years and has an entitlement. Perhaps someone else might have better information regarding this.


----------



## Rose (14 Oct 2007)

Things have really changed as regards pensions in both countries something to do with being in the E.U. All I know is I just had over three years contributions in England and it qualifies me for a very small English pension, but it would  entitle me to other benefits if I wasn't getting them here. I'm sure there are lots of people in Ireland who have worked in both countries but don't realise they may be entitled to benefit from both places, regardless of whether they live in Ireland or England.


----------



## Cobra (17 Oct 2007)

Im in the same boat. Ph Sligo pensions dept. and they will explain , i found them very helpfull. and apply to NewCastle in England. for your pension. and it will be sorted. You will be intitled to pensions from both places.


----------



## Rose (18 Oct 2007)

Another query about entitlement to UK pension.  If one has worked for some years in Scotland say for 4 years and one is refused a pension on reaching pension age, no specific reason given other than to be told they didn't qualify.  yet while this person was employed, her portion of the contribution (or stamp money) was taken from her wages each week by her employer.  Does one have any comeback in this situation. thanks for any help.


----------



## Nellie123 (19 Oct 2007)

If you have worked 20 years in Ireland you should request your PRSI records from the PRSI Records Section, Gandon House, Amiens. St Dublin 1.(quoting your PRSI No. or old Insurance No.) and send copy of that record to Pensions Office, Sligo requesting a Pension Forecast if you are aged between 60 and 64. If you older send the copy with Pension Application Form (available from any Post Office). Do the same for U.K. Good luck!


----------



## annamac1 (15 Nov 2007)

Do Irish credits (from disability benefit/invalidity pension) count towards final contributory pension?


----------



## Welfarite (15 Nov 2007)

annamac1 said:


> Do Irish credits (from disability benefit/invalidity pension) count towards final contributory pension?


 

Yes, but remember they are credits. You must haave the necessary PAID contributions in the first instance.


----------



## annamac1 (15 Nov 2007)

Thanks for info.
Anna


----------



## roker (17 Nov 2007)

Just to complicate matters. I am nearly at pensionable age with pension from UK and Ireland. Am I correct in saying that the UK pension starts at 65 and the Irish Pension starts at 66 (end of the 65th years)?


----------



## Rose (17 Nov 2007)

I think the UK pension for a lady starts at age 60


----------



## Nellie123 (18 Nov 2007)

Hi Roker
Retirement (State Transition) Pension is payable in Ireland at 65 and Old Age Contribitury (State Contributory) Pension is payable at 66, both pensions are subject to sufficient PRSI payments made during working life. If you are awarded your Retirement Pension at age 65 you do not need to apply for Old Age Pension at 66 as one automatically changes over to the other. Retirement Pension covers the period between 65 and 66 only.

U.K. Pension is paid to women at age 60 and men at age 65.

You should apply serarately to each country for your Irish and U.K. pension well in advance of your 65th birthday - up to 6 months.


----------

